

Startup versus "startup-like" environment at a large company? - lief79

I'm being offered a 3 month contract to hire software development position at a local startup, while waiting to hear back about a likely offer from a local large company promising a startup-like environment.<p>I've been informed that it reached profitability last year, and has roughly doubled it's income rate for the first quarter of this year. I worked briefly at one last year that went under, and then took some time off to focus on my life (got married, bought a house, etc.).<p>I probably have an offer for a test automation position coming from another large company who is offering a "startup - like environment : innovative, minimal legacy technology, high energy but safer funding and saner work hours", but I haven't been able to confirm it yet.<p>The salary is competitive, the technology is cutting edge, and the coworkers I've talked with have been amazingly talented.  As a small startup, I know the hours are likely to be intense, the technologies and learning curve broad and steep, and the rewards potentially greater.<p>Both positions are interesting and if I didn't have both options, I wouldn't hesitate to take the other.  If I lean towards the startup, I'll probably have to be convincing my wife, parents,  and in-laws that it is a good idea, but I don't like that being the main deciding factor.
======
hga
Make damned sure the "test automation position" is really a software
development position, realize that the field in general doesn't get any
respect, and be prepared to explain on your resume etc. how this wasn't really
a testing per se position. Especially if you discover you don't like it and
want to get back to software development.

(OK, yeah, I've been burned badly here, Lucent in 2001.)

As for deciding in general, can you convince them it's not a bad idea? Best is
the enemy of good enough ... except for the longer term a true software
development position where you'll be doing cutting edge stuff should leave you
in a better position for the future. And you have already gone through the
startup failure experience, just without the minor baggage of a family and a
house....

Good luck.

~~~
lief79
Good feedback, thanks.

I got placed firmly into test from a split test/development position a few
jobs ago. I'd call it a slight burn on my part. The job title of Software
Engineer and the reputation of that company make up for it, I just didn't get
to continue developing software there as long as I would have liked.

In this case, they are talking about needing a developer to test middle ware
using a custom groovy testing application, and the testers they've had with
out the software experience haven't worked as well.

------
pclark
safer funding and saner work hours != startup.

do you want to work for a startup, or pretend you're working for a startup?

~~~
lief79
Less risk / less reward.

The last question is key. The start-up will probably drive me to achieve more,
but would probably be tougher on the marriage and the rest of my life.

